# need help with T5 retrofit kit



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi folks,

I have been trying to put togrther the T5 retrofit kit that I got from the reefgeek.com (see here for details http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5...5_High-Output_Retrofit_Kit_w!_Bulbs_by_IceCap). Unfortunately it came without the instructions and I have one question. The wire bundle that connects lamp to the ballast has three wires. I figured blue and red connect to the lamp through the end cup. Where the yellow one goes? My guess is that wire is to ground the reflector, but I do not see any slot for it neither on the reflector nor on the ballast.

Any ideas what this is for are greatly appreciated and will help avoid setting the house on fire.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Natalia,

I would contact reefgeek.com and ask them to e-mail or fax you the instructions before doing anything. I do not believe that your guess is correct. Red typically goes to one side of the bulbs; yellow to the other side of the bulbs; ground wires are almost always green. If wired incorrectly you could burn up your new ballast or do greater damage. I think I know how it is supposed to be wired, but I would hate to advise you incorrectly.


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

I did write to them and are waiting for the reply. But I want to get it done over the holiday break.


----------



## ianryeng (Dec 22, 2008)

Without knowing what ballast you have I would work under the assumption that they are colour coded for a reason and probably relatively standardized.

This Datasheet shows how to configure a T5 ballast. Assuming that the wires are in a similar configuration and same colour coding you could use it for your wiring reference.

You should be able to google the model number and find the datasheet, what is the model number on the ballasts?

Hope that helps, let me know if you have any questions.

-Ian

EDIT: I believe that this is the ballast you have assuming it is a single lamp per ballast. (Advance ICN-1S80)

http://www.advance.philips.com/eCatalog/out/1308421001.pdf

If this is the same ballast the yellow wire is not used. It would be used in a dual lamp NO configuration instead of a single lamp HO configuration is my understanding.


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

Ian,
ICN-1S80 is exactly what I have. Many thanks for the info.


----------

